# Linux Applikationen > Anwendungen Allgemein, Software >  /bin/bash: msbuild: Befehl nicht gefunden - VS Code C++

## Data2006

Moin zusammen,

ich habe eben einen neuen Fehler gefunden in VS Code (Version 1.73.1): 



```
Task wird ausgeführt: msbuild /property:GenerateFullPaths=true /t:build /consoleloggerparameters:NoSummary 

/bin/bash: msbuild: Befehl nicht gefunden

 *  Der Terminalprozess "/bin/bash '-c', 'msbuild /property:GenerateFullPaths=true /t:build /consoleloggerparameters:NoSummary'" konnte nicht gestartet werden (Exitcode: 127). 
 *  Das Terminal wird von Aufgaben wiederverwendet, drücken Sie zum Schließen eine beliebige Taste.
```

Ich wollte ein Build (Menü Terminal/Buildaufgabe ausführen) für dieses C++-Programm ausführen: 


```
#include <iostream>
#include <math.h>

int main()
{
    int p, q;
    int x1, x2;

    std::cout << "\t\t\tLösung einer quadratischen Gleichung mit der pq-Formel"
              << std::endl << std::endl;
    std::cout << "x^2 + p.q +q = 0" << std::endl;
    std::cout << "Geben Sie den Wert für p ein: ";
    std::cin >> p;
    std::cout << "Und nun den Wert für q ein: ";
    std::cin >> q;

    x1 = (-1) * p / 2 + sqrt(p*p/4 + (-1)*q);
    x2 = (-1) * p / 2 - sqrt(p*p/4 + (-1)*q);

    std::cout << std::endl << std::endl << "x1 = " << x1 << std::endl;
    std::cout << "x2 = " << x2 << std::endl;

    return 0;
}
```

Das Programm läuft auf iPad einwandfrei.

Was kann ich hier tun? Hat das was mit meinem Crash (s. Programme/VirtualBox - Kritischer Fehler bei Programmstart) wegen dem virt. Win7 zutun?

Lieben Dank,
Heiko


PS: Habe Ubuntu 20.04 LTS

----------


## drcux

https://www.google.com/search?client...uild+not+found

----------


## Data2006

Danke für den Link. Das werde ich morgen mal probieren.

Ich verstehe nur nicht was Moni mit VS Code zutun hat?!

LG und gute Nacht,
Heiko

----------


## Data2006

Moin. Neues Problem. Ich habe über die Aktualisierungsverwaltung Updates laufen lassen. Da war auch was von code dabei. Habe jetzt VS Code 1.74.0.
Habe mir beim Updaten die Details anzeigen lassen. War mittendrin eine Error-Meldung. Die ging aber zu schnell wieder weg.

Wenn ich jetzt VS Code starte sind alle meine installierten Extensions weg. Muß ich die jetzt alle neu installieren? Waren 42 Stück.
Oder kann ich eine config-Datei wieder herstellen?

Mit meinem eigentlichen Problem habe ich noch nicht geguckt.

Lieben Dank Euch,
Heiko

----------


## Data2006

Moin. Neues Problem. Ich habe über die Aktualisierungsverwaltung Updates laufen lassen. Da war auch was von code dabei. Habe jetzt VS Code 1.74.0.
Habe mir beim Updaten die Details anzeigen lassen. War mittendrin eine Error-Meldung. Die ging aber zu schnell wieder weg.

Wenn ich jetzt VS Code starte sind alle meine installierten Extensions weg. Muß ich die jetzt alle neu installieren? Waren 42 Stück.
Oder kann ich eine config-Datei wieder herstellen?

Mit meinem eigentlichen Problem habe ich noch nicht geguckt.

Lieben Dank Euch,
Heiko

----------


## Data2006

Moin.

Hat jemand noch ne Idee?

Lieben Dank,
Heiko

----------


## Data2006

Habe die Befehle unter https://gist.github.com/petergloor/3...8ed57be6fe93ca ausgeführt. Nur leider den Pfad nicht angepaßt. Habe ja Ubuntu 20.04 und bei den Befehlen steht was mit stable-bionic main.
Das hätte ich anpassen müssen ne?

Die eine Extension C/C++ Runner von franneck94 wurde geändert. Jetzt geht es mit Strg+Alt+B (zum Kompilieren oder was da gemacht wird) und Strg+Alt+R (zum Ausführen).

Ich verstehe nur nicht warum Strg+Shift+B nicht mehr funktioniert.

LG
Heiko

----------


## Data2006

PS: Meine Extensions waren nach einem weiteren Update plötzlich alle wieder da.

----------

